# Starbucks Puppacino



## =supermanskivvies=

I went through the Starbucks drive-thru with Tiffany in my car, and they asked me if she would like a puppacino. I thought it was a joke, but nope...they will give you a cup of whipped cream for your dog. I let Tiffany taste it and she was in heaven!










Don't worry, I didn't give her the whole thing...although she gladly would have eaten all of it.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy

That is too funny! I've let Maddie try whipped cream and she was in love.


----------



## Ryder's Mom

I get that for Ryder every time he's with me when I go through the drive-thru. He's in love with whipped cream. I have to keep my frappucinos away from him because he tries to lick all of the whipped cream off!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

This has been Lacie's very favorite treat since we was 6 months old. (She will be 9 at the end of this month.) It's something we always do on her birthday. I have lots of picture of Starbucks whipped cream all over her face.


----------



## mdbflorida

I am in Starbucks daily and I never heard of such a thing. Guess they don't do it in Fl! Brewster Ice cream did a doggie sundae that they loved. But they closed down


----------



## maltese manica

aww its really cool that they do this. My guys dont like whip cream


----------



## eiksaa

Ooh I gotta try this!


----------



## Ryder's Mom

Mags, I live in Florida and they do it. Do you go through the drive-thru or do you go inside?


----------



## revakb2

Dairy Queen gives you a pup cup if your dog is in the car. It's vanilla soft serve in a cup. The dogs go crazy over it. I didn't know about Starbucks. I'll have to ask for a puppachino next time.


----------



## Ryder's Mom

I've never gotten anything for Ry while at Dairy Queen  

I do know that Wendy's gives little treats whenever a pup is in the car with you when you go through the drive-thru. Any other places do things like that?


----------

